# Otra/Byglandsfjord



## Matzinger (26. Januar 2004)

Habe in den anderen Foren schon einige Tips erhalten. Leider bin ich noch nicht ganz schlau geworden, daher nochmals meine Bitte:

Ich bin von Mitte Juli bis Anfang August in Südnorwegen.
Wer von Euch war schon mal an der Otra (speziell die Zone direkt am Byglandsfjord) ?
Mit welchen Montagen ist man erfolgreich (bin kein Fliegenfischer´und angel auf Forelle in Bächen immer mit Wobbler oder Spürmontage mit Wurm), was wurde gefangen ? Sind die Erlaubniskarten limitiert und was kosten sie/Woche ?

Hat jemand auch im Byglandsfjord geangelt ?

Danke schon mal.


Matzinger


----------



## Jirko (26. Januar 2004)

hallo matzinger #h

ein kleiner tip: du kannst in deinem ursprungsthread selbst eine kleine antwort poasten. hat den zweck, daß du dein anliegen nochmals nach oben holst und du deine hilferufe nochmals untermauern kannst  :m... ist nicht bös gemeint matzinger! überhaupt nicht... nur nen kleiner tip... ist also nicht notwendig, daß du jedesmal ein neues thema öffnen mußt... :m #h

drücke dir alle däumlein, daß dir dennoch jemand helfen kann #h


----------



## Matzinger (26. Januar 2004)

*Danke*

War mir dessen bewusst. Aber dieses Forum verspricht mehr Erfolg...!

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Kunze (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Matzinger!

Bitte mal hier klicken.

Dort findest du Infos zu den verschiedenen Zonen der Otra, wo 

du Karten her bekommst, was sie kosten etc.

Weiterhin hast du die Möglichkeit direkt per Mail deine Fragen, ich 

würde das in Englisch machen, zu stellen.

Habe Ähnliches auch schon praktiziert und bin jedesmal von der 

Hilfsbereitschaft der Norweger überrascht. #h


----------

